# Help Identify Me



## victor (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi my name is Victor I'am 6 months old and I was just adopted from the animal shelter.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks very much like a Kelpie to me. If it starts rounding stuff up, it's definitely a Kelpie. Great sheep and cattle dogs, but just like a Vizsla, they are a very, very, very high energy dog. Get ready for a whirlwind!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, victor, and welcome!

You know, I had never heard of a Kelpie before, so I looked it up in Google Images. I think you are right, Ozkar... and they seem to come in all colors. Maybe this particular pooch is a Kelpie with a little Vizsla mixed in. Impossible to know for sure, though!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep. Kelpie was my first thought too


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Hello, victor, and welcome!
> 
> You know, I had never heard of a Kelpie before, so I looked it up in Google Images. I think you are right, Ozkar... and they seem to come in all colors. Maybe this particular pooch is a Kelpie with a little Vizsla mixed in. Impossible to know for sure, though!


looks pretty much all Kelpie to me MW.... I have trained over 12 of these over the years as sheep and cattle dogs. Bloody hard workers.... and they love it!!! A very focussed dog and if you think a v is hard work, get a Kelpie and it will put things in perspective.   They have trouble relaxing


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like my sister (who I love dearly)! LOL ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My friend has a kelpie - he definitely looks like one to me. They are one of the few non-hunting breeds that easily matches Riley in energy level!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

No matter what he is I love him. He is adorable. But we know not to bring dogs home just for their looks so I hope you can find out what his instincts are and put them to use.


----------

